# Amilo M 7400 - Konfigurationsthread

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

kennt zufällig jemand eine Möglichkeit wie ich die EasyLaunchTasten auf meinem Amilo M 7400 zum arbeiten überreden kann??

Im Forum habe ich dazu noch garnix gefunden.

MfG lonF

----------

## Quotenjunkie

probier mal xbindkeys aus

----------

## ian!

Wie praktisch für dich. Das Notebook habe ich auch.  :Wink: 

Mit den Tasten hatte ich bisher recht wenig Erfolg. Allerdings habe ich es auch noch nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Diese Sondertasten interessieren mich im allgemeinen Recht wenig.

Ich weiss nur, daß diese Tasten keine Keycodes von sich geben.

Wenn Du Fragen zu dem Notebook hast, dann stelle die ruhig hier. Ich denke man könnte den Thread dann auch für weitere Themen wie WLAN mit dem M7400, Synaptic-Driver Probleme etc. verwenden.

----------

## lonF

Synaptic ist ein gutes Stichwort, grundsätzlich funktioniert mein Touchpad. Unter X spreche ich es auf /dev/psaux an.Obwohl das mit dem 2.6.x Kernel nicht gehen soll. Ich habe die Event Interface mit in den Kernel einkompiliert. Doch leider kann ich es darüber nicht ansprechen. Zu dem wenn ich den syndaemon starte bekomme ich immer die Meldung

```
 Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
```

Was mich interessiert funktioniert mit diesem Treiber das klicken auf dem Touchpad, so wie unter Windoof??

Das find ich nämlich nicht schlecht daran gewönnt man sich ganz schnell.

MfG lonF

P.S. Mein WLan funktioniert schon, muss ich nur noch ausgiebig testen. Hab gelesen das man beim Amilo M zusätzlich das fsam Modul brauch. Da muss ich noch mal nachschauen.

----------

## cow_gone_mad

Bin gerade auch am Probieren, sie zum Laufen zu bekommen. Generell gibt es zum Notebook noch diese Seite: http://www.angelfire.com/linux/notebook/fujitsu/m7400.html

----------

## ian!

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Was mich interessiert funktioniert mit diesem Treiber das klicken auf dem Touchpad, so wie unter Windoof??

 

Ja. Dazu einfach den synaptics-Driver emergen und dann in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf (oder wer es noch hat halt in der xfree-config) folgendes unter die Section 'InputDevice' packen:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Identifier  "Mouse [touchpad]"

        Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/event0"

        Option      "Protocol"     "event"

        Option      "LeftEdge"     "1900"

        Option      "RightEdge"    "5400"

        Option      "BottomEdge"   "1800"

        Option      "TopEdge"      "3900"

        Option      "FingerLow"    "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh"   "30"

        Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed"     "0.02"

        Option      "MaxSpeed"     "0.18"

        Option      "AccelFactor"  "0.0010"

EndSection
```

Damit man USB und Touchpad verwenden kann in der Section 'ServerLayout' folgendes einfügen:

```
    InputDevice "USBmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse [Touchpad]" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

```

(InputDevice-Namen sind evtl. entsprechend eurer Konfiguration anzupassen.)

X neustarten und freuen.

----------

## spaceman

moin moin,

ich freue mich das auch noch andere den Weg zu diesem Notebook gefunden haben   :Laughing: 

das wird mit sicherheit ein sehr aufschlussreicher Thread *gg*

Ian:

koenntest du uns deine Config evtl. posten ich zum bleistift habe noch Problem mit der USB mouse und der Tastatur. 

evtl. hilft ein blick in diese Config waere echt genial  :Smile: )

zum Thema Touchpad also mit der geposten Einstellungen verhaellt sich das Pad etwas merkwuerdig.

es sollte doch eigentlich wie die "linke" Maustaste reagieren . nun zb wenn ich auf maximieren gehe dann max. er mir nur Horizontal und Vertikal bleibt so. 

zum anderen .. moechte ich in der quickleiste was starte kommt nur die verschiebungspfeile.

kennt das jemand ??

ok nun genug gelabert  :Smile: )

cu spaceman und danke im voraus

----------

## ian!

 *spaceman wrote:*   

> Koenntest du uns deine Config evtl. posten ich zum bleistift habe noch Problem mit der USB mouse und der Tastatur. 
> 
> evtl. hilft ein blick in diese Config waere echt genial )

 

Meine xorg.conf ist hier zu finden: http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/xorg.conf

 *spaceman wrote:*   

> zum Thema Touchpad also mit der geposten Einstellungen verhaellt sich das Pad etwas merkwuerdig.
> 
> es sollte doch eigentlich wie die "linke" Maustaste reagieren . nun zb wenn ich auf maximieren gehe dann max. er mir nur Horizontal und Vertikal bleibt so. 

 

Das wird an der Einstellung des WM liegen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

----------

## spaceman

hi,

und als erste dank fuer die config. 

Ich habe gesehe das du eine 105Tasten Tastartur nimmst .. da hast du sicherlich eine externe . Laut Hersteller soll hier die 85 haben nur habe ich schon in der Configuration und der Docu nach geschaut ich finde einfach kein passendes layout.

kennt jemand ein alternatives layout mit den 85 tasten???

spaeter koennte man die ganzen infos hier sammeln und ein picolo-howto

vielen dank

cu spaceman

----------

## lonF

@ian!

Thx für die Xconfig funktioniert hervorragend. Hab ich gestern Abend ausprobiert.

bzg.: der EasyLaunschTasten werd ich mich mal bemühen. Unter Windoof sind Sie programmierbar also muss das unter Linux doch auch gehen.

MfG lonF

----------

## BlackEye

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja. Dazu einfach den synaptics-Driver emergen und dann in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf (oder wer es noch hat halt in der xfree-config) folgendes unter die Section 'InputDevice' packen:
> 
> 

 

hmm.. ich hab noch das xfree draufgemacht bei mir und wenn ich "emerge synaptics" eingebe, dann fängt er an xorg emergen zu wollen was natürlich von xfree geblockt (B) wird...

wie kann ich das vermeiden?

Oder kann ich auch einfach mal das xorg emergen und das xfree löschen und meine xf86config so benutzen wie ich hab?

----------

## ian!

Merke: Man will kein xfree mehr.  :Wink: 

Das ist IMHO ein Bug im ebuild.  Einfach im ebuild das xorg-x11 aus dem DEPEND/RDEPEND rausnehmen. Das sollte das fixen.

Aber wenn man gerade dabei ist, sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht direkt zu xorg-x11 wechseln möchte. xfree wird ja nun nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Aber hier bitte keine xfree/xorg Fragen.

Back to Topic.

----------

## BlackEye

ok, das werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen, danke!

Bin gerade noch dabei meine WLAN Card zum Laufen zu bekommen. Dafür emerge ich das paket ipw2100. Doch eines der Pakete die er dann installiert meckert, dass ich pcmcia nicht im kernel hätte...

ich finde pcmcia bei mir im vanilla-2.6.6 aber überhaupt nicht... brauch ich einen gepachten? Oder bin ich einfach nur blind  :Wink: 

----------

## lonF

ist Xorg nun eigentlich stable(Gentoo)?

Hab letzte Woche erst mein NB aufgesetzt. Und beim emerge von Fluxbox, emerged das System immernoch xfree.

Ich hatte erst überlegt Xorg drauf zumachen. Hab es dann aber ersteinmal sein lassen.

Hab glaub ich auch hier irgendwo gelesen das Gentoo nicht so schnell auf Xorg umschwenken wird.

Gibt es da jetzt schon was neues? Was ich noch nicht weis.

MfG lonF

----------

## BlackEye

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ich finde pcmcia bei mir im vanilla-2.6.6 aber überhaupt nicht... brauch ich einen gepachten? Oder bin ich einfach nur blind 

 

ok, ich habs gefunden. ein mal die ".config" löschen und von vorn anfangen hat die versteckten Menüeinträge zum vorschein gebracht.. was auch immer da schief gelaufen ist ..

----------

## BlackEye

Für diesen Laptop braucht man (um das wlan richtig zum laufen zu bekommen) das fsam7400 Modul. Das wird auf der http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub Page gehostet. Doch leider ist der Server immer down... Könnte mir einer von euch mal das Package zum Download zur Verfügung stellen? Das wäre sehr nett  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Für diesen Laptop braucht man (um das wlan richtig zum laufen zu bekommen) das fsam7400 Modul. Das wird auf der http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub Page gehostet.

 

Ach, daß ist doch für Weicheier.  :Wink: 

Meinerzeit gab es dieses Modul noch garnicht. Ich habe mein WLAN wie folgt zum funktionieren bewegen können:

http://www.ulrich-roehr.de/elektronik/laptopumbau/

Und das beste daran: Überlebt jeden Kernel-Compile ohne neu installiert werden zu müssen.  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEye

tchja, also ..

bei mir funtioniert das auch irgendwie alles noch nicht so recht...

die wlan-LED blinkt, ein eth1 interface existiert, aber das wars dann auch schon...

nach ein paar sekunden ist das eth1 interface wieder verschwunden und die WLAN-LED blinkt in unregelmässigen abständen immer da rum...

hmmm

im Prinzip ist mein Vorgehen:

modprobe fsam7400

modprobe ipw2100

das ipw ist übrigens version 0.44

danach leuchtet die LED und es gibt ein eth1. Nun sitz ich so vor meinem lappi und gugg mir das tolle design an, kratz mich ein mal hinterm kopf, denk nochmal drüber nach, was es morgen zu essen gibt und dann isses eth1 auch schon wieder verschwunden von der ifconfig liste  :Smile: 

LES ist noch weiterhin an ..

irgendwie versteh ich das leider nicht so wirklich.. muss ich noch nen net.eth1 erstellen oder sowas?

----------

## spaceman

moin moin,

auf dem weg der perfektion ich bin *gg*

also was das Thema wlan angeht wollte ich es so einfach wie möglich alles halten.

ich habe momentan 2 datein an/aus

da ich noch nicht soviel von shell skripten verstehe wollte ich euch fragen wie ich diese beiden datein in eine art If schleife einbinden kann sodaß ich nur eine startdatein habe die ich dan per hotkey bedienen kann.

inhalt der startdatei.

```

modprobe ipw2100

modprobe fsam7400

ifconfig eth1 192.168.6.100 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.6.1

echo 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio

```

in der stopdatei.

```

rmmod ipw2100

rmmod fsam7400

rmmod firmware_class

rmmod hostap

```

Vielen Dank 

cu spaceman

----------

## darksaidin

Ich hab leider ein Problem direkt bei der Installation. Und zwar scheint beim Booten der lifecd DHCP nicht korrekt eingerichtet zu werden (über Kabel, wlan ist erstmal kein Thema). Ich kann nichtmal meinen Router pingen, geschweige denn ins Internet connecten.

Von Netzwerkkonfiguration hab ich leider nur relativ wenig Ahung; auf meinen anderen Gentoo Rechnern funktionierte das bisher glücklicherweise immer nach dem magischen "just works" Prinzip.  :Smile: 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte, wo ich da anfangen könnte den Fehler zu suchen. Als Erstes wäre z.B. interessant, ob das entsprechende Modul überhaupt schon von der Lifecd geladen wurde. Leider sagen mir die Namen, mal abgesehen von MII, was geladen ist, recht wenig. Wie sollte lsmod korrekt aussehen, wie siehts bei euch aus?

edit: modprobe b44 langte =)

----------

## qwerty

Halli, hallo !

Bin auch stolzer besitzer eines Amilo 7400.

Habe nur ziemlich arge Probleme damit den Centrino Enhanced Speedstep Treiber zu laden.

Vanilla Kernel 2.6.6

modprobe speedstep_centrino:

```

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

```

dmesg sagt:

```

speedstep-centrino: couldn't enable Enhanced SpeedStep

```

Meine ACPI Kernel Config sieht wie folgt aus:

```

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

[*] ACPI Support

[*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>   AC Adapter

<*>   Battery

<*>   Button

<*>   Fan

<*>   Processor

<*>     Thermal Zone

```

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

< >   'performance' governor

< >   'powersave' governor

---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                          

[*]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)

<*>   CPU frequency table helpers

---   CPUFreq processor drivers

<*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                             

<M> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

[*] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs(EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                              

<M> Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                           

[*] Relaxed speedstep capability checks

```

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wieso er den Treiber nicht laed.

Die Option "[*] Relaxed speedstep capability" checks brachte leider auch nichts.

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, denn ich weiss nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: 

Gruss und danke im vorraus,

qwerty

----------

## BlackEye

 *qwerty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe speedstep_centrino:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hast Du auch den "Pentium M" in der Prozessor-Familie angegeben?

 *qwerty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [*] CPU Frequency scaling
> ...

 

Also das

 <M> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) 

 <M> Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)    

kannst Du IMO abstellen. Trifft für den Centrino auch nicht zu

Und das

```

<M> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep 

```

kannst Du gleich mal in ein

```

<*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep 

```

ändern, da Du es eh immer einbinden wirst...

----------

## qwerty

Hallo, danke erstmal fuer deine Antwort.

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du auch den "Pentium M" in der Prozessor-Familie angegeben?
> 
> 

 

Jap.

Habe ausserdem alle Speedstep Treiber zu Testzwecken als Modules kompiliert. Ich dachte es koennte vielleicht ein anderer sein.

Also das Einbinden des centrino drivers funktioniert weder als Module noch in den Kernel kompiliert.  :Sad: 

Gruss,

qwerty

----------

## BlackEye

hmmm.. komische Sache ..

was sagt denn ein

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## qwerty

das sagt ...

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.025

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 1187.84

```

-- qwerty

----------

## BlackEye

ja, das sagt er bei mir auch..

```
mfe@blackeye .kde $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.204

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 1183.74
```

ich poste Dir mal meine Einstellungen im Kernel:

ACPI:

```
[*] ACPI Support

[*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>   AC Adapter

<*>   Battery

<*>   Button

<*>   Fan

<*>   Processor

<*>     Thermal Zone
```

CPU Frequency Scaling

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling

< >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)

Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

---   'performance' governor

< >   'powersave' governor

<*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

[*]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)

<*>   CPU frequency table helpers

[...]

<*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep
```

der Rest ist abgestellt bei mir dort

----------

## qwerty

Hi !

Ja, so hab ichs auch ... keine chance.

er scheint den prozessor wohl zu erkennen, speedstep aktivieren klappt trotzdem nicht.

```

speedstep-centrino: found "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500Mhz": max frequency: 1500000kHz

speedstep-centrino: couldn't enable Enhanced Speedstep

```

Hmm, bin soweit mit meinem Latein am Ende  :Sad: 

Darf ich mal fragen welche Kernel Version du einsetzt ?

Ich werde heut abend mal eine andere kernelversion versuchen, vielleicht liegts ja am 2.6.6

Gruss,

qwerty

----------

## vmk

 *lonF wrote:*   

> EasyLaunchTasten auf meinem Amilo M 7400 zum arbeiten überreden kann??

 

Try this here: http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/

Dirty little script  :Wink: 

```

#!/bin/bash

while [ !`true` ]; do

   KEY=`cat /proc/driver/acerhk/key`

   case "$KEY" in

      "0x30")

         /etc/init.d/wlan toggle

      ;;

      "0x31")

         thunderbird

      ;;

      "0x36")

         firefox

      ;;

      "0x11")

         xmessage -nearmouse -timeout 3 `grep remain /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state`

      ;;

      "0x12")

         xset dpms force off

      ;;

      "0x00")

      # echo No key pressed

      ;;

   esac

   sleep 1

done;

```

btw, Warum ndiswrapper benutzen wenn auch das "normale" Modul ipw2100 ohne Probleme läuf? (sogar wep klappt!)

----------

## lonF

@vmk 

grosses THX. werd ich gleich ausprobieren

MfG lonF

----------

## vmk

Kleines kosmetisches Update für den Akku-Status:

bat.sh:

```

#!/bin/bash

CURRENT=`grep remain /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'`

echo `echo "scale=2; ($CURRENT/4000)*100" | bc -l`%   

```

In der hotkey.sh (skript von oben) für die Akkuanzeige:

```

xmessage -center -timeout 2 Akku-Status: `./bat.sh`

```

So, jetzt läuft (fast) alles.

2 Dinge fehlen noch:

Kartenleser -> Hat einer eine Idee?

Akkurestlaufzeit unter /proc/acpi/..../state -> Meine Anzeige ist leer. (Idee: Selber berechnen und dann per xmessage einblenden? Einziges Problem dabei: Wie stelle ich die uptime fest, wenn ich zwischendurch Suspend-to-Disk benutze?)

----------

## BlackEye

wie funktioniert das mit dem Suspend To Disk überhauopt?

wenn ich mein KDE in den Suspend to RAM schicke (wenn ich mal ein paar mins den Lappi nicht brauch), dann kommt er dort nie wieder heraus.. Zumindest bleibt der Bildschirm immer dunkel

----------

## qwerty

hallo

bei kernel 2.6.5 leider das gleiche Problem  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *qwerty wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> bei kernel 2.6.5 leider das gleiche Problem 

 

ich hab auch den 2.6.6 bei mir laufen ...

versteh ich nicht bei Dir :/

hast du denn ein Windows drauf, bei dem Du mal schauen kannst, ob es dort funktioniert?

----------

## qwerty

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast du denn ein Windows drauf, bei dem Du mal schauen kannst, ob es dort funktioniert?

 

Ja, also in dieser Computer Eingenschaft, oder was auch immer das ist, kann man sehen das er die cpufreq aendert

2xx - 600

----------

## vmk

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> wie funktioniert das mit dem Suspend To Disk überhauopt?
> 
> wenn ich mein KDE in den Suspend to RAM schicke...

 

Bei Suspend-to-Ram wird alles "wichtige" in den Ram geschrieben und der Laptop geht nicht wirklich aus. (Klappt offenbar nicht beim Amilo 7400)

Bei Suspend-to-Disk geht der Laptop komplett aus und du kannst z.B. was anderes booten.

->  howto: get swsusp2 (hibernate, suspend to disk) working

btw, bei wem funktioniert denn Standby?

----------

## BlackEye

 *vmk wrote:*   

> btw, bei wem funktioniert denn Standby?

 

standby ist dann nochmal was anderes als "supend to ram"?

wenn ich wüsst, wie ich standby bei mir anstelle, könnt ich dir sagen ob das bei mir geht  :Smile: 

das suspend to disk schau ich mir mal an...

----------

## vmk

Hier werden die einzelnen Powerstates erklärt: ACPI4Linux

----------

## Species

Hallihallo,

um nochmals auf das Thema SpeedStep zurückzukommen, ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem, dass ich es nicht aktiviert bekomme. dmesg gibt folgendes:

```
speedstep-centrino: couldn't enable Enhanced Speedstep 
```

und wenn ich es modular probiere:

```
modprobe speedstep-centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/.../speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
```

Ich nutze zur Zeit noch die gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5, mit dem neuen 2.6.6 scheint es ja auch nicht zu klappen. Ist jemand bei diesem Problem schon findig geworden? Ich kann mich zwar momentan über laaaange Akku-Laufzeiten unter Linux freuen, dafür dauert das compilen von Gnome aber auch über einen Tag  :Sad: 

UPDATE: habe es jetzt auch mit kernel-2.6.6 und kernel-2.6.7-rc1 probiert mit dem gleichen Ergebnis!

mfg

Enrico

----------

## lonF

Hallo 

@vmk: also danke erst einmal hat hervorragend geklappt das mit den EasyLaunchTasten.

Als nächstes kann ich mitteilen das ich ebenfalls mich zu den unglücklichen zählen darf bei dem das SpeedStepping nicht funktioniert. 

Wenn da jemand ne Lösung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Nutze übrigens auch den 2.6.5er Kernel.

Werd noch mal meine Kernelconf überprüfen, aber ich denke nicht das es daran liegt.

MfG lonF

----------

## ian!

Also ich habe mit dem "normalen" Speedstep keine Probleme unter 2.6.5-mm1. Damit habe ich es im Betrieb mit WLAN schon auf 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit gebracht.

Was ich anbieten könnte wäre die Kernel-Config (2.6.5-mm1) und die speedfreqd-Config, wenn denn Interesse besteht.

----------

## Species

aber logisch  :Smile:  vielleicht hab ich ja doch irgendwo einen haken vergessen bzw. sollte ich mal die mm-sources ausprobieren.

danke

Enrico

----------

## ian!

Meine Konfigurationen sind hier zu finden:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/

----------

## spaceman

 *vmk wrote:*   

>  *lonF wrote:*   EasyLaunchTasten auf meinem Amilo M 7400 zum arbeiten überreden kann?? 
> 
> Try this here: http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/
> 
> Dirty little script 
> ...

 

thx vmk funkt wunder prächtig.

wie hast du das mit dem wlan gelöst bzw wie bist du da vorgegangen. Ich habe momenant nur ein skript was die module ein und ausläd.. du hast doch da bestimmt was bequemeres oder?  :Wink: 

cu spaceman

ps. 

ein schönheitsfehler hat das skript noch.

und zwar wenn man zb überdas skript ein programm aufruft wird das skript dadurch blockiert und es nimmt keine tasten mehr an .. sobald man das erste programm wieder schließt öffnen sich die anderen programme "die man versucht hat zustarten" hat jemand eine Idee wie man diese Blockarde aufeben kann.

----------

## MrTom

Hi!

Hab zwar mit dem Notebook hier nichts zu tun, aber mir ist was zu den Acerhk-Treibern aufgefallen.

Bei der aktuellen Version muss zumindest die Mail und WWW - Taste nicht mehr z.B. mit obigen Script abgefragt werden.

Bei mir wird diese auf die richtigen XF86Mail, XF86HomePage umgestellt.

Mit KDE und Fluxbox kann dann diese direkt abgefragt werden.

Hatte das Script getestet und war dann etwas verwundert, dass es nach Beenden noch immer ging.  :Wink: 

Bis ich festgestellt habe, dass die COnfig von  .fluxbox/keys verwendet wird.

Beispiel für Fluxbox:

```
None XF86HomePage         :ExecCommand firefox

None XF86Mail             :ExecCommand sylpheed-claws
```

PS: Ich selber verwende ein Acer Travelmate 803... Bei mir bekomme ich die P1, P2-Taste nicht zum laufen. Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, mir bitte eine PN schicken, da hier ja sonst OT.

----------

## qwerty

Hi !

Also meine weiteren Versuche Speedstep zu aktivieren sind auch gescheitert.

Weder 2.6.5 noch die mm sourcen funktionieren  :Sad: 

Gibt es sonstwo noch solche Probleme ?

Vielleicht ist der Fehler ja nur bei einem bestimmten Model.

Also mein Amilo 7400 hab ich von MediaMarkt (die fette 25er Aktion).

Gruss,

qwerty

----------

## lonF

@qwerty: hast Dir mal die config von ian! für den mm-Kernel angeschaut?

ich schau mir die nachher auch mal an. Ob da Grundlegend was anders ist, als in meiner conf.

Dann hast Du einen DVD-Brenner und 100MHz weniger als ich  :Wink: 

MfG lonf

----------

## qwerty

lonF: also "grundlegende" Unterschiede seh ich da nicht. Scheint alles Ok zu sein ... gibts keine Moeglichkeit den driver irgendwie zu forcen ?? Dem kernel ne Option mitgeben ? .....

Speedstep IST da, nur erkennt er es irgendwie nicht  :Sad: 

Gruss

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab jetzt mal meine Kernelconfig mit der von ian! verglichen unter einem Punkt ist mir folgendes aufgefallen 

```
 #CPUFreq processor drivers
```

fehlen mir folgende Punkte

```
    CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE

             CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI
```

Nun die Frage: Wie kommt das???

MfG lonf

P.S.: Ich möchte die die ebenfalls Probleme damit haben mal bitten Ihre config dahingehend mal zu prüfen.

----------

## qwerty

Nun ja, ich habe diese Eintraege.

Aktivieren des CENTRINO_ACPI bringt aber trotzdem nichts

----------

## lonF

So die Zeit ist jetzt schon etwas fortgeschritten und ich hab schon zich Kernel gebacken.

Die Meldung

```
speedstep-centrino: couldn't enableEnhanced SpeedStep
```

hinzukommt das ich jetzt beim start des init-Vorgangs folgende Zeilen erhalte

```
Losing too many Ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.<4>Possible Reasons for this are:

You're running with Speedstep.

You don't have DMA enabled for your harddisk

Incorrect TSC synchronisation on an SMP System

Falling back to an sane timesource now
```

Diesem werd ich mich jetzt nochmal zuwenden und dann ist schluss für heute.

MfG lonF 

P.S. schönes WE

----------

## qwerty

 *lonF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hinzukommt das ich jetzt beim start des init-Vorgangs folgende Zeilen erhalte
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, du brauchst eigentlich nur den 'Power Management Timer Support' in der ACPI Sektion zu aktivieren.

Gruss,

qwerty

----------

## tkosch

 *Species wrote:*   

> Hallihallo,
> 
> um nochmals auf das Thema SpeedStep zurückzukommen, ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem, dass ich es nicht aktiviert bekomme. dmesg gibt folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist kein Kernelproblem. Das BIOS ist fehlerhaft. Lass dir vom FSC Support ein neues zumailen.

Achtung: Das hat die gleiche Serienummer wie das Alte. Nicht davon irritieren lassen.

ttyl8er, t.k.

----------

## lonF

@tkosch: Danke für den Hinweis werd ich gleich mal abrufen und dann testen.

MfG lonF

----------

## qwerty

Hi !!

erstmal danke tkosch fuer den Hinweis  :Smile: 

bin schon dabei den zu testen

ich such noch nach nem gescheiten dos image ...  :Smile: 

der link zum bios update ist uebrigens hier:

http://support.fujitsu-siemens.de/treiber/drvupload.asp?DRV=29837

----------

## lonF

@tkosch: THX hab das Update eingespielt. Gab keine Probleme und jetzt stehen bei einem 

        cat /proc/cpuinfo 

bei mir wunderhübsche 1600MHz

MfG lonF

P.S.: Hier der Link. Ihr solltet das ISO nemmen.

http://support.fujitsu-siemens.de/KnowHow/DE/BIOS/BIOSFlash/Flash_Amilo.htm

----------

## qwerty

Jaaaaaa, es laeuft  :Very Happy: 

Danke an alle ... endlich ruhig schlafen *g*

----------

## tkosch

 *lonF wrote:*   

> @tkosch: THX hab das Update eingespielt. Gab keine Probleme und jetzt stehen bei einem 
> 
>         cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> bei mir wunderhübsche 1600MHz
> ...

 

Das ist aber nicht das aktuelle. Der Support verschickt R01-S0T. Auf der Seite dagegen liegt R01-S0O vom letzten Jahr.

ttl8er, t.k.

----------

## RUDIII

hallo !

also mein w-lan geht immer noch nicht.

ich hab den genkernel und gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5

dann habe ich emerge ipw2100 und da die version 0.44

wenn ich iwlist scanning eingebe, dann findet er auch mein accesspoint

nur wenn ich dann iwconfig eth1 essid mache und den namen meines w-lans ( wlan ) eingebe, dann bringt das nicht viel. er erkennt da nix. über ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.12 gebe ich die IP Adresse. Den gateway finde ich über route und dann dauert das n bisschen und da steht: default 192.168.0.1 

die wlan lampe blinkt am laptop .... was mache ich falsch ?

----------

## SinoTech

Hast auch das "fsam" modul ? Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob das beim emergen auch installed wird (Hab bei mir alles ohne emerge installed).

Also falls nicht... fsam modul gibts hier :

http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub/

Brauchst um die WLAN Karte zu aktivieren (Weil der Knopf zum aktivieren funzt ja net  :Sad:  )

Mfg

Sino

----------

## RUDIII

ok, vielen dank. nun gehts nach einigen umstellungen  :Wink: 

nun ans touchpad

----------

## spaceman

hi ,

ich wollte nach einem neuen kernel das i810 module laden doch jetzt kommt nur noch 

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe agpgart

bash-2.05b# modprobe i810

FATAL: Error inserting i810 (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko): Invalid argument

bash-2.05b#
```

dmesg bringt:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x400000

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

bash-2.05b$

```

nach dem ersten kernel backen lief alles perfekt.. 

agpgart sowie i810 sind beide als modul in der .config angegeben.

die ko datei gibs wirklich

danke für tips

cu spaceman[/code]

----------

## RUDIII

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Meine Konfigurationen sind hier zu finden:
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/

 

für die leute, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind und noch gerne was dazu lern  :Wink: 

könntest du bitte nochmal erklären wie ich die sachen einbau ? hab im mom den genkernel ... und ich nutz gentoo noch nicht soooo lange und kenn mich halt noch nicht so gut aus, aber der wille ist da !

wie muss ich das machen ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

bitte um eine verständliche anleitung *liebfrag*

----------

## ian!

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> für die leute, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind und noch gerne was dazu lern 
> 
> könntest du bitte nochmal erklären wie ich die sachen einbau ? hab im mom den genkernel ... und ich nutz gentoo noch nicht soooo lange und kenn mich halt noch nicht so gut aus, aber der wille ist da !
> 
> wie muss ich das machen ? 
> ...

 

Die Kernelconfig ist von einem 2.6.5'er mm-sources. Die sind momentan masked. --- Oh.. Die 2.6.5 ist auch garnicht mehr im Portage, wie ich gerade sehe.

Nun gut, versuchen wir es mal:

```
1 mkdir /etc/portage (wenn nicht schon vorhanden)

2 echo '=sys-kernel/mm-sources-<VERSIONSNUMMER> ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

3 emerge mm-sources

4 rm /usr/src/linux

5 ln -s /usr/src/linux-<VERSIONSNUMMER> /usr/src/linux

6 cd /usr/src/linux

7 wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/kernelconfig-2.6.5-mm1

8 mv kernelconfig-2.6.5-mm1 .config

9 make oldconfig

10 make

11 make modules modules_install

12 mount /boot (Falls nicht gemountet.) 

13 make install
```

Bootloader evtl. entsprechend anpassen, so das dieser den neuen Kernel findet.

Was haben wir gemacht?

```
1 Verzeichnis anlegen in dem wir quasi "Steuerdateien für Portage ablegen. Siehe hierzu auch 'man emerge' und 'man portage'.

2 Siehe 1

3 Kernelsourcen emergen

4 Den alten Link auf die Kernelsourcen entfernen

5 Einen Link '/usr/src/linux' auf die neuen Sourcen zeigen lassen.

6 ja... sollte klar sein. ;)

7 Kernelkonfiguration von mir in das momentane Verzeichnis downloaden

8 Kernelconfig in '.config' umbenennen, damit diese auch verwendet werden

9 Konfig an neunen Kernel anpassen (neue Optionen z.B.).

10 Kernel komnpilieren

11 Module bauen und installieren

12 /boot mounten, damit wir später den Kernel darauf schreiben können

13 Kernel installieren (auch Sysmap. etc.)
```

Passts?

----------

## kenzo

Hi zusammen - meine Frage(n): Hat jemand schon sd-cards mit dem Amilo zum Laufen bewegen können? Hier funktioniert dies zumindest nicht.

Ansonsten noch ein Hint: Hier funktionierte der acerhk Treiber nicht mehr mit dem 2.6.7-mm1 (zumindest in Kombination mit usbnet), mit 2.6.5 läuft alles rund. 

Und wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, wie ich dem Synaptictreiber das "sync-verlieren" abgewöhne, wäre ich restlos glücklich ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *kenzo wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, wie ich dem Synaptictreiber das "sync-verlieren" abgewöhne, wäre ich restlos glücklich ... 

 

Daran bin ich auch beinahe verzweifelt. Der Verursacher dieser Fehler ist der Poll auf "/proc/acpi/battery/..." von diversen Systemtools wie z.B. gkrellm2 oder anderen Tools, die den Batteriestatus auslesen. Setzt hierzu einfach den Pollintervall höher. Ich habe den auf 5 Minuten stehen. Das reicht vollkommen. Und ein Sync-Lost in 5 Min fällt eigentlich nicht mehr auf.

Auf der lkml habe ich dazu auch interessante Mailings gelesen. Schuld soll wohl ein Bug in der ACPI-Implementierung sein.

----------

## RUDIII

vielen dank für die anleitung funzt alle ssuper nun

----------

## psycorama

Hallo erstaml.

Was mir noch durch den Kopf geht, ist die Tatsache mit dem Speicher fuer die Grafikkarte.

Auf der Packung wird ja damit geworben, das das Teil bis zu 64MB shared RAM haben soll.

Nur leider merke ich davon nix.

Bei mir sind es immer nur 8MB. Ich hatte gehofft, das es im BIOS ne Moeglichkeit gibt das einzustellen, aber Pustekuchen.

Kann ein BIOS update da weiterhelfen?

greetz

    Psy

----------

## RUDIII

hallo !

ich bekomm immer die Message per PopUP: Battery is running out ! 0min left ! und wenn ich unten gucke bei der Baterie anzeige, dann steht da 90% voll 0min left. 

Manchmal steht aber auch die richtige Angabe dort, wodran liegt das ?

Ist n bisschen schade wenn man das nichzt ernst nehm kann und dann irgendwann sagt es wie gestern: Pflopp, Schlepptop is aus  :Sad: 

Die .conf für XF86Free kann ich auch leider nicht verwenden weil er dann sagt das er die ganzen devices nicht gefunden hat etc ....

 EDIT: bei mir kam der fehler: could not find default font "fixed" , dann hab ich aus meiner alten conf den abschnitt rausgenomm und rüberkopiert und nun gehts alles prima  :Smile:  DANKE 

----------

## qwerty

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> hallo !
> 
> ich bekomm immer die Message per PopUP: Battery is running out ! 0min left ! und wenn ich unten gucke bei der Baterie anzeige, dann steht da 90% voll 0min left.

 

Das selbe Problem hab ich mit dem Klaptop daemon auch.

Koennte es am ACPI liegen ?

----------

## darksaidin

Bei mir habe ich WLAN und die Multimedia Tasten folgendermaßen zum laufen bekommen:

- Für die Hotkeys das AcerHK Modul von hier herunterladen und compilieren/installieren

- in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 "acerhk poll=1" eintragen

- das wlan modul "ipw2100" und den benötigten "hostap" treiber emergen (hostap ist in ~x86)

- zum an/ausschalten der karte wird noch das fsam7400 modul benötigt. 

- nach der installation in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 "fsam7400 autoload=0 autooff=0" eintragen um fsam7400 beim start zu laden. autoload und autooff habe ich deaktiviert weil das deutliche Probleme gab, sobald wlan öfter an und aus geschaltet wurde.

- folgendes Script in /usr/local/sbin als wlan-toggle ablegen

```
#!/bin/bash

# WLAN startscript

if [ "$( cat /proc/driver/wireless/radio | grep state )" = "  radio state is OFF" ]

then

   echo "Starting WLAN..."

   echo "Starting WLAN..." > /dev/tty12

  /sbin/modprobe -q ipw2100

   echo -n 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio

  /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

else

   echo "Stopping WLAN..."

   echo "Stopping WLAN..." > /dev/tty12

   /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

   echo -n 0 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio

  /sbin/modprobe -q -r ipw2100

fi
```

- das script mit visudo in /etc/sudoers eintragen. das sollte in etwa so aussehen:

```
%wheel    traveltux = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/sbin/wlan-toggle
```

- Ich verwende meinen Laptop größtenteils unter xwindows, von daher benutze ich xbindkeys um die virtuellen Multimediakeycodes, die das acerhk Modul generiert, mit Ereignissen verbinden zu können. Dazu einfach xbindkeys emergen, z.B. folgende Config (~/.xbindkeysrc) für relevante User anlegen und xbindkeys in deren x startscript eintragen... oder global einrichten:

```
# wlan switch

"sudo wlan-toggle"

    m:0x0 + c:147

# email switch

"evolution"

    m:0x0 + c:236

# planet switch

"epiphany"

    m:0x0 + c:178

# P1 switch

"cpufreq high"

    m:0x0 + c:159

# P2 switch

"cpufreq medium"

    m:0x0 + c:151
```

- damit sollte das soweit eigentlich funktionieren. Da sich mein Laptop in einem verschlüsseltem WLAN befindet (wie wohl so ziemlich jeder:) ) habe ich das /etc/init.d/net.eth1 script noch ein wenig modifiziert, damit es iwconfig mit dem entsprechendem key aus /etc/conf.d/net startet. Leider habe ich das original nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich einen patch gepostet.

- wen das dennoch interessiert, in net.eth1:

* in setup_vars() unter eval inet6_IFACE... folgendes hinzufügen:

```
   eval wlan_IFACE=( \"\$\{wlan_$iface\[@\]\}\" )
```

* in iface_start() unter checkconfig || return 1 folgendes hinzufügen:

```
   # if wlan is specified, use iwconfig to set its options

   if [ "${wlan_IFACE}" != "" ]

   then

      ebegin "Applying WLAN settings"

      /usr/sbin/iwconfig ${IFACE} ${wlan_IFACE} >${devnull}

      eend $?

   fi
```

- danach kann man dann in /etc/conf.d/net z.B. folgendes eintragen, um wlan keys zu setzen, ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen scripte zu benötigen:

```
wlan_eth1="key 0123456789 [1] key 0123456789 [2] key 0123456789 [3] key 0123456789 [4] key [1]"
```

- nun sollten die multimediatasten mit WLAN an/aus, Evolution und Epiphany belegt sein, die WLAN-Karte sollte beim betätigen der WLAN-Taste starten, das eth1 interface up bringen und ggf. nötige wlan settings vornehmen.

----------

## RUDIII

- Ich verwende meinen Laptop größtenteils unter xwindows, von daher benutze ich xbindkeys um die virtuellen Multimediakeycodes, die das acerhk Modul generiert, mit Ereignissen verbinden zu können. Dazu einfach xbindkeys emergen, z.B. folgende Config (~/.xbindkeysrc) für relevante User anlegen und xbindkeys in deren x startscript eintragen... oder global einrichten:

bis davor bin ich gekommen .... wie meinst du den abschnitt

Dazu einfach xbindkeys emergen, z.B. folgende Config (~/.xbindkeysrc) für relevante User anlegen und xbindkeys in deren x startscript eintragen... oder global einrichten:

kann mir das mal einer erklären ? is n bisschen verwirrend   :Question: 

----------

## RUDIII

nun habe ich noch eine frage ....

ich hab den kernel von ian genomm und auch erfolgreich installiert ( DANKE NOCHMAL )

allerdings schluggt mein akku strom wie andere alkohol ....

wie stelle ich speedstep ein ? wird das automatisch reguliert ?

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

hat jemand von euch kismet zum laufen bekommen mit dem ipw2100???

Ich verzweifle daran langsam. Genauso scheint Airsnort nicht zulaufen.

Hab unter Win einen AP gefunden, und unter Linux hab ich die ipw2100 manuell in den monitor mode gesetzt und dann airsnort gestartet. Treiber other ausgewählt und auf start geklickt und dann passiert nix mehr. 

Er stürzt nicht ab aber bei Airsnort passiert halt nix.

Ich glaub ich bon zu doof dazu. bei Airsnort kann man nun wirklich nicht viel verkehrt machen.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee.

MfG lonF

----------

## ian!

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> wie stelle ich speedstep ein ? wird das automatisch reguliert ?

 

Nein. Dazu brauchen wir einen Daemon, der das für uns macht.

```
emerge speedfreq
```

Dann konfigurieren wir fein:

 */etc/conf.d/speedfreq wrote:*   

> SPEEDFREQ_SPEED="dynamic"
> 
> SPEEDFREQ_OPTS=""

 

Und dann lassen wir den Dienst immer bei Boot mitstarten:

```
rc-update add speedfreq default
```

Und weil wir auch sofort was davon haben wollen, aktivieren wir den Dienst schon jetzt:

```
/etc/init.d/speedfreq start
```

Wenn alles gut gegangen ist, sollte ein cat /proc/cpuinfo zeigen, daß die CPU im Idlezustand runtergetaktet und bei Auslastung wieder hochgetaktet wird.

Jetzt können wir uns an langen Akkulaufzeiten erfreuen.  :Smile: 

----------

## psycorama

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hat jemand von euch kismet zum laufen bekommen mit dem ipw2100??? 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Bisheriges googlen brachte mich auf den Trichter, das der passander Treiber der "orinoco" sein sollte. Wird bei mir auch soweit erkannt, nur scheinbar gibt es bei mir das Problem, das er den kismet-server nicht starten kann, da er wohl Probleme bekommt den lokalen Port 2501 zu oeffnen.

Muss ich noch mal nachharken. ^_^

greetsLast edited by psycorama on Fri Jun 11, 2004 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lonF

@psycorama: 

Das selbe Prob hab ich bekomme auch immer die Fehlermeldung das er den Port nicht connecten kann. Bin da auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung.

MfG lonF

----------

## lonF

Also fragt mich nicht wie ich es gemacht habe auf alle Fälle läuft Kismet jetzt. Und es geht wirklich mit den orinoco Treibern.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch mal meine kismet.conf posten.

MfG lonF

----------

## ian!

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Bei Bedarf kann ich auch mal meine kismet.conf posten.

 

Sehr gerne. Dann könnte ich die auch wieder in mein dev-Home zum Download bereitstellen.

----------

## lonF

@ian!: meine kismet.conf

solltest Sie aber bei Dir auch ablegen, weil ich nicht weis wie lange die dort liegen kann. Ist die Seite von meinem Kumpel und ich weis nicht wie lange der noch studiert.

MfG lonF

----------

## SinoTech

Hmmm .... habe auch das problem das mir der Mauszeiger wie verrückt rumspringt. Habe eben gelesen ich soll das POLL-Intervall auf 5 mins stellen .. aber wo ? Benutze XFCE als Windowmanager aber finde dort nirgends eine Option zum umstellen .. oder ist das eine allgemeine Einstellung im System ? Ach ja, unn nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen das das Problem bei KDE nicht auftritt (zumindest ich hab unter KDE das problem nicht).

----------

## ian!

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Hmmm .... habe auch das problem das mir der Mauszeiger wie verrückt rumspringt. Habe eben gelesen ich soll das POLL-Intervall auf 5 mins stellen .. aber wo ? Benutze XFCE als Windowmanager aber finde dort nirgends eine Option zum umstellen .. oder ist das eine allgemeine Einstellung im System ? Ach ja, unn nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen das das Problem bei KDE nicht auftritt (zumindest ich hab unter KDE das problem nicht).

 

Wenn du den Battery Monitor im Panel aktiviert hast, wird es das sein, was das Problem verursacht. Rechte Maustaste --> Properties. Dort gibt es ein Menu dazu IIRC.

Wenn das Problem unter KDE nicht auftritt, wird dort wohl nicht der Battery Monitor von KDE geladen. (KLaptop nennt sich das dort.)

----------

## ian!

 *lonF wrote:*   

> @ian!: meine kismet.conf

 

Die Konfig bringt mich leider kein Stück weiter. Wie bisher stirbt der Daemon kurz nachdem ich ihn gestartet habe. Hast du sonst noch irgendeine Einstellung vorgenommen?

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. jo, habs vergessen. Klar hab ich bei KDE das Teil aus ... wusste damals nicht wie es heißt und habs deshalb weggelassen  :Sad: . Naja ... jedenfalls hab ich unter XFCE keine Option in den Properties um das Aktualisierungsintervall einzustellen. Kann mir nur aussuchen was angezeigt und welche Warn- / Fehlermeldung bei zu geringer Batterieleistung. Sonst noch en Tipp wo ich das umstelllen könnte ?

Mfg

Tommy

----------

## lonF

@ian! : Nein eigentlich nicht.

Ich benutze den ipw2100-0.46

lade normal das modul zusätzlich das fsam7400 mit radio=1

und dann starte ich kismet. Allerdings als root.

in der kismet_ui.conf 

steht noch 

```

version=3.0.1

gui=panel

host=localhost:2501

decay=3

```

ich hab das gestern Abend nochmal ausprobiert und dann ging es plötzlich.

Ich vermute es liegt an den neuen Treibern.

MfG lonF

P.S.: Ich hab festgestellt das wenn ich kismet starte über ein Terminal, ich mich dann im Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers befinden muss den ich in der kismet.conf eingetragen habe. Ansonsten startet kismet nicht!!!

----------

## ian!

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Ich benutze den ipw2100-0.46

 

Bei mir bringt der 0.46'er nur Kernel-Oopses. Interessant.

----------

## lonF

@ Ian! : Wirklich interessant. Ich benutze den gentoo-dev-source-2.6.5, hab 

            aber schon vanilla-source-2.6.6 auf der Platte werd es bei Gelegenheit

            auch mit dem probieren.

MfG lonF

----------

## psycorama

 *lonF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich benutze den ipw2100-0.46
> 
> lade normal das modul zus FUNE zlich das fsam7400 mit radio=1
> ...

 

das hat wohl damit zu tun, das der eingetragene User ja schreibrechte in dem aktuellen Verzeichnis haben muss. Vielleicht koennte man mal schauen, ob es da irgendwo eine Einstellung gibt wo das global vorgenommen werden koennte.

 *lonF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hab das gestern Abend nochmal ausprobiert und dann ging es plötzlich.
> 
> Ich vermute es liegt an den neuen Treibern.
> ...

 

Die werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, von 0.45 upzudaten.

werd ich dann wohl gleich mit nem kernel-update verbinden ^_^.

Wir werden sehen.

Psy

----------

## spaceman

moin moin,

mal n frage also bei mir steht die cpu auf knapp 600 mhz das kann doch wohl nicht wahrstein ??? oder .. nen aktuellen cat:

```

bash-2.05b$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

[b]cpu MHz         : 599.949[/b]

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 1183.74

bash-2.05b$

```

ich kann machen was ich will der er erhöht sich einfach nicht .. :/

vielen dank für tips..

cu spaceman

----------

## lonF

Schau mal auf Seite 3 in diesem Thread.

das Problem hatte ich auch, lag daran das bei mir das Bios fehlerhaft war

und er den Treiber für das Speedstepping nicht laden konnte. Nach einem Biosupdate ging das dann. Dan lief er allerding auf 1600MHz. Hab dann noch ein emerge  speedfreq gemacht und dann lief alles.

Schau einfach weiter vorne im thread nach vielleicht hilft dir das schon.

MfG lonF

----------

## RUDIII

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.139

cache size      : 1024 KB

bei mir siehts so aus, aber speedstepping macht das ja auch ... wenn ich was merge, dann geht er bis auf 1500 hoch ...

----------

## spaceman

so leutz ...ich habe von FSC das aktuelle BIOS bekommen ..  aber leider als nrg.

BootCD.zip

ist echt genial cd einlegen booten .. FERTIG .. 

updatet voll automatisch..

nur eins noch nach dem update funkt speedfreq nicht im runlevel modus sprich wenn er in default eingetragen ist stürzt er ab . beim runtertaken .. 

startet man es manual geht alles wie geschmiert..

/* update 

also bei mir stürzt speedfreq immer ab lautlos .. erst wenn ich den process stoppen will sagt er das er des die pid nicht mehr gibt. :/

cu spaceman

----------

## fadenb

hi.

ich habe noc ein lan problem.

habe wie auf seite 1 geschrieben modprobe b44 gemacht.

jedoch bekommen ich keine verbindung zu meinem netzwerk. dhcp weist keine ip zu und per hand funktioniert das auch nicht.

jemand eine idee was der linux noobe falsch macht ?

THX

----------

## DiGiT79

mittlerweile läuft bei meinem FSAM 7400 schon fast alles richtig gut.

nur hat irgendjemand schon den 3d support des chipsatzes aktivieren können ?

unter debian hatte ich glück,da lief der "out of the box"....

wenn jemand eine kruze beschreibung für gentoo hätte... nur anhaltspunkte,das würd schon reichen

gruß

Marc

----------

## spaceman

hi DiGiT79,

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die 3d bzw opengl unterstützung schlechter funktioniert wie softwarerendering.

dazu ist einfach die graka zuschlecht.

punkte wie externer TV und Monitor würden mich noch interessieren .. da bin ich auch noch nicht weiter gekommen.

zum anderen würde mich auch der optische soundoutput interessieren.

Die frage mit den SD mm usw karten ist auch noch offen von meinem vorsprecher.

also es gibt noch viel zutun .. lassen wir es liegen ^^

nen schönen Sonntag 

cu spaceman

ps . DiGiT79 schau dir mal die Xconfig vom ian! an dort stiehst du alles ..

----------

## DiGiT79

hab 3d rendering zum laufen bekommen!

also quake3 zb läuft einwandfrei.

glxgears zeigt mir ca 1100 punkte! find ich für die graka ok

----------

## spaceman

meinst du frames oder fps ??

----------

## darksaidin

 *spaceman wrote:*   

> meinst du frames oder fps ??

 

Wahrscheinlich meint er 1100 frames in 5 Sekunden  :Smile: 

Ich komme bei mir auf knapp 600FPS. Hat da jemand deutlich bessere Werte und mag mal erläutern wie er das hinbekommen hat ?

----------

## spaceman

 *darksaidin wrote:*   

>  *spaceman wrote:*   meinst du frames oder fps ?? 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich meint er 1100 frames in 5 Sekunden 
> 
> Ich komme bei mir auf knapp 600FPS. Hat da jemand deutlich bessere Werte und mag mal erläutern wie er das hinbekommen hat ?

 

also ich weis ja nicht wie du das hinbekommst .. hmm hab nur folgendes

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

1305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 261.000 FPS

1596 frames in 5.0 seconds = 319.200 FPS

1710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 342.000 FPS

1596 frames in 5.0 seconds = 319.200 FPS

1482 frames in 5.0 seconds = 296.400 FPS

1596 frames in 5.0 seconds = 319.200 FPS

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

also, bei mir (hab zwar einen toshiba satellite pro... intel chipset) lags daran, dass ich div. module nicht in der xorg.con / XFree86.conf geladen hatte...

zB haben die rechte für /dev/dri nicht gestimmt.

konnte ich mit einer section in oben genannter config ändern:

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

zusätzlich nur zur überprüfung, lade ich folgede module:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "v41"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

```

einfach mal mit glxgears testen - da sah ich zB meine fehler...

damit bin ich von anfänglich 150 über 300-400 auf 900-1000 FPS gekommen  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## darksaidin

 *spaceman wrote:*   

> also ich weis ja nicht wie du das hinbekommst .. hmm hab nur folgendes

 

Deine Werte schwenken ziemlich übel, sicher dass du speedfreq nicht gerade im powersave modus fährst? Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
nyda, nyda/ $ glxgears

2766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 553.200 FPS

3013 frames in 5.0 seconds = 602.600 FPS

3014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 602.800 FPS

3008 frames in 5.0 seconds = 601.600 FPS

3006 frames in 5.0 seconds = 601.200 FPS

3009 frames in 5.0 seconds = 601.800 FPS
```

Wüsste jetzt nicht was ich besonderes gemacht hätte. Imho müssten die FPS auch besser sein als 600, das ist ja schon ziemlich mager. Leider hab ich meine Q3 CD verschlampt, sonst hätte ich das mal ausprobiert  :Sad: 

Ich hab im Kernel das DRM Modul "Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G" eingestellt und AGPGart support über "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support". Das X-Modul heißt i810, DRI sollte in der X-Config wohl an sein.

----------

## spaceman

hi,

also ich bin doch momentan etwas verunsichert.....  :Sad: 

zum einen heist es wir brauchen das i810 modul zum anderen sehe ich im logfile von Xorg das ich 830 detected ist.. was ist den nun .. habe das 810 entladen dann das i830 mal geladen aber von der performence bringt es überhaupt nix .. ich kompeliere gerade den kernelmal neu .. schaun mer dann mal ..  :Smile: 

cu spaceman

----------

## spaceman

ok zumindestens bekomme ich nun ca 600 fps hin .. muss mal testen ob man es beim spielen merkt.

thx erstmal 

cu spaceman

----------

## spaceman

hi,

zum thema CRT + Video out habe ich mich mal bissle schlau gemacht.

es gibt auf http://sourceforge.net/projects/i855crt von Andrea Merello nen kleines tool, scheinbar funktioniert es nur mit XFree hatt das noch jemand drauf .. und kann das bestätigen..?

also ich für meinen Fall bekomme folgendes beim crt aktivieren.

```

bash-2.05b# ./i855crt on 1024x768@60

Intel 855GM CRT out driver V0.4

Copyright (C) Merello Andrea 2004

found mode 1024x768@60

Creating display mirror on pipe A

Enabling CRT and connecting to pipe A

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xfree connection failed, no XV overlay options available

```

evtl. ist ja jemand etwas gewandter

cu spaceman...

----------

## Randar

HI, 

mich würde das auch echt brennend interessieren wie das mit dem Kartenlesen aussieht, ich selbst hab noch kein m7400, das wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern, weil wie ichd as so sehe scheitn ja fast alles zu funktionieren bis auf den Kartenleser und den S-Video.

Achso und nochwas wie schnell ist ungefähr die Grafikkarte. Mit welchen Nvidia Modell ist die denn zu vergleichen?

----------

## lonF

Hallo Randar,

also ich kann Dir das Teil nur empfehlen. Soviel wie ich weis hat sich hier noch keiner intensiv mit dem Kartenleser beschäftigt. Aber ich glaube wer das tut bekommt auch das hin.

Was die Graphik angeht kann ich nur sagen zum Filme gucken und so reicht es vollkommen. Wenn DU Spiele die sehr Graphik lastig sind auf dem Teil spielen möchtest, dann ist das NB nicht wirklich das richtige für Dich

MfG lonF

----------

## Randar

Hmm ich bin ja nicht wirklich so der Spieler, aber ein paar Spiele wollt ich ab und zu schon mal spielen und ich denke farcry wird das ding dann wohl überanspruchen. Also ich mein ich spiel es auf meinen Desktop auch nur mit den niedrigsten einstellungen, wenn das fu8nktioniert und das auch flüssig würde es mir ja auch reichen.

edit.

Spiele beziehen sich dann natürlich auf eine 2. Windows partition, linux wollte ich nicht mit emulatoren vergewaltigen.

----------

## vrcat

Hallo zusammen, bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer des AMILO M-7400 und wollte auch auf meinem Laptop Gentoo zum laufen bringen jedoch will es nicht so richtig gehen.

Nun meine Frage an euch ist es möglich das ihr vielleicht ein kleines HOWTO zum Thema Gentoo auf dem AMILO M-7400 schreiben könntet da nicht mal mein Kernel wirklich will ich habe es mit den Aktuellen gentoo-dev-sources versucht aber irgendwie komme ich zu keinem wirklich befriedigendem Ergebnis.

mfg vrCAT

----------

## øxygen

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Eigentlich gibt es nicht viel zu beachten bei einer Gentoo Installation auf einem bzw. jenem Notebook. Das einzige wichtige meiner Meinung nach, ist das man gcc34-x86-2004.2 als Profil verwendet um den aktuellen gcc zubekommen. Dann kann man als -march=pentium-m als CFLAGS benutzten und alles aus dem Pentium M rauszuhohlen.

Ein typischer Fehler in Verbindung mit einem 2.6'er Kernel ist, das man modutils statt module-init-tools verwendet.

----------

## lonF

Ja also ein paar Info's mehr wären nicht schlecht.

eigentlich kannst Du alles zu diesem NB hier in diesem Thread finden.

Ian! hat seine Kernelconf und xorgconf hinterlegt, die Links sind ebenfalls in diesem Thread.

Von daher solltest Du hier alles finden.

MfG lonF

----------

## vrcat

Gut ich sehe ein das, das wohl ein wenig zu wenig Info war!  Aber schon bei euren Postings kommen die Ersten fragen bei mir auf (achso bin neu in der Gentoo Welt hatte nur mal vor längere zeit auf meinem alten Rechner Gentoo installiert war eigentlich recht zufrieden, weis auch nicht wie ich wieder von abgekommen bin)!

1.	wie verwende ich gcc34-x86-2004.2 als Profil ?

2.	march=pentium-m cool kannte ich gar nicht, habe mit Pentium 3 gemacht gehabt vielleicht habe ich noch paar Sachen falsch bei den CFLAGS welche nutzt ihr ?

3.	wie verwende ich modul-init-tools ?

----------

## lonF

hallo also,

pentium-m scheint recht neu zusein ich habe mein NB mit folgenden CFlags aufgesetzt.

```

CFLAGS="-02 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

die module-init-tools sollten automatisch bei einem "emerge gentoo-dev-sources"

installiert werden da die Vorraussetzung für die Nutzung eines 2.6er Kernels sind.

Hab jedenfalls noch nicht festgestellt das dies nicht der Fall sein soll.

was das Profile an geht kann ich dir nicht helfen damit hab ich mich bisher nicht beschäftigt. Ich nutze momentan den gcc-3.3.3. Mit den Profilen werd ich mich aber auch mal auseinandersetzen müssen.

MfG lonF

----------

## metalduke

hallo! hat jetzt nichts mit der pentium m frage zu tun, aber mit dem amilo m desshalb post ich mal hier...

hatt jemand auch probleme mit der hd? ich weiss nicht ob ich eine einstellung falsch habe oder an was es liegen könnte, aber hdparm -tT /dev/hda gibt mir:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 1828 mb ind 2.00 secounds = 914.00 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 2 MB in 8.68 secounds = 235.94 kB/sec

manchmal komme ich auch auf 2 -3 mb in der sekunde... aber es sollten ja so ca. 20 mb sein...

hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

multcount = 16 (on)

IO_support = 0 (default 16-bit)

unmaskirq = 0 (off)

using_dma = 1 (on)

keepsettings = 0 (off)

readonly = 0 (off)

readahead = 8 (on)

geometry = 4864/255/63, sectors = 78140160, start = 0

unter windwos geht das lesen von der hd in schneller, habe für einen 700mb film ca 8 min zum kopieren. weiss da jemand mehr?

ich hab auch mal die werte aus der gentoo installations anleitung verwendet: hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/hda das ergebnis lässt genauso zu wünschen übrig. getestet hab ich mit der gentoo 2004.2 live cd und mit einer knoppix cd...

thx schonmal im voraus....Last edited by metalduke on Tue Aug 17, 2004 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Thorsten

Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um das Amilo m7400 geht ... Hat jemand schon Linux-Erfahrungen mit dem Amilo pro v2000?

----------

## nyda

 *metalduke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Timing buffer-cache reads: 1828 mb ind 2.00 secounds = 914.00 MB/sec
> 
> Timing buffered disk reads: 2 MB in 8.68 secounds = 235.94 kB/sec

 

Da ist wohl was ziemlich verkorkst bei dir. Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1764 MB in  2.00 seconds = 880.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.01 seconds =  27.28 MB/sec
```

Sicher dass du das richtige Chipset ausgewählt hast? (Intel PIIXn chipsets support)

Ich hab neuerdings das Problem dass ich mit dem Touchpad in Mozilla/Epiphany nicht mehr Links<->Rechts scrollen kann (über den unteren Rand am Touchpad sowie über die Steuertasten). Da ist nun immer Vor/Zurück drauf und eine Option für seitwärts scrollen kann ich auch nicht finden. Downgrade oder hab ich was übersehen?

----------

## Fab-Ko

Hmm das mit dem Sonderfunktionen des Touchpads geht nicht.... naja nicht so schlimm.

Nur habe ich einen komischen "Fehler" wenn man es so nen kann.

Der Brenner schafft bei DVD+R angeblich 2.4x, jetzt habe ich bei k3b mal nicht aufgepasst und das stand auf 4x. Der brannte die DVD auchg schön brav und ich konnte keinerlei Fehler auf der DVD festellen.

Sonderbar, aber trotzdem nett.  :Smile: 

----------

## spaceman

OH,

die abteilung gibs ja noch is ja der helle wahnsinn  :Wink: 

ihr könnt ja mal euren status bericht hier hinschreiben:

also was mich betrifft ich hab bis auf den kartenleser und den tv out alles wunderbar am laufen .. 

hat jemand das note schon mit 2gb ram betrieben ?? wird es langsamer dadurch und wie ist dann der stromverbrauch ????

cu spaceman  :Laughing: 

----------

## RUDIII

mein amilo 7400 läuft ganz gut, das gehäuse hätte ein wenig besser vor kratzern geschützt sein könn, naja was solls ?!

ich hatte erst Xfree86, nun Xorg, wlan läuft mit ipw2100 und fsam7400, die buttons links neben der tastatur laufen auch wie geschmiert zsuammen mizt acerhk

kartenleser infrarot firewire und tv out habe ich bisher nicht genutzt, die lan karte läzft mit dem modul b44..... den rest hätte ich ganz gern am laufen, hatte aber keine anleitung bisher gefunden, die ausführlich ist

gruß rudi

P.S:; gibs eigendlich schon wieder neue mm-sources ? und @!ian benutzt du die noch oder haste nen anderen kernel drauf mit mehr akkulaufzeit

@all: habt ihr biosupdates oder kernel tricks die die akkulaufzeit verlängern ?

gruß rudi

----------

## tomga

 *Thorsten wrote:*   

> Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um das Amilo m7400 geht ... Hat jemand schon Linux-Erfahrungen mit dem Amilo pro v2000?

 

steht seit gestern hier. bisher läuft netzwerk, wlan, sound, grafik mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet.

als kernel hab ich die gentoo-dev-sources (neueste version) genommen

bin momentan mit kde dran, deswegen dauert es noch ein wenig bis ich alles getestet hab

----------

## lonF

Hallo Leuts,

ich habe seit dem WE ein Problem mit meinem WLan in meinem Notebook.

Ich habe am Wochende den ipw2100-0.54 eingespielt und nun funktioniert mein WLan nicht mehr.

Ich kann auch nicht viele Informationen geben, beim Laden der Module erhalte ich nur die Meldung das das Modulformat nicht korrekt ist.

Und ich weis leider nicht wirklich was ich damit anfangen soll. Hab die Kernelversion die auf /usr/src/linux verlinkt ist ueberprueft , aber das stimmt alles.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht??

MfG lonF

Hat sich erledigt man sollte Kernel und Module in diesem Fall die Treiber für die ipw2100 mit der gleichen gcc Version kompilieren.

----------

## nyda

Ich hab immernoch das Problem mit Mozilla. Auf dem Steuerkreuz zwischen den beiden "Maustasten" ist nun Hoch<->Runter scrollen und History vor<->zurück (anstatt Links<->Rechts scrollen) drauf.

edit: ok, das hat sich erledigt. Man kann es über about:config unter mouse... einstellen

Weiteres Problem: Seit Kernel 2.6.8 verliert der Synaptics Treiber ständig Sync (mindestens einmal die Minute). Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich zeitgleich nicht noch andere Software installiert hab. Hat das Problem noch jemand mit 2.6.8er Kernels?Last edited by nyda on Sun Sep 12, 2004 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

 *nyda wrote:*   

> Weiteres Problem: Seit Kernel 2.6.8 verliert der Synaptics Treiber ständig Sync (mindestens einmal die Minute). Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich zeitgleich nicht noch andere Software installiert hab. Hat das Problem noch jemand mit 2.6.8er Kernels?

 

Siehe Seite 3 dieses Threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1204856#1204856

----------

## nyda

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *nyda wrote:*   Weiteres Problem: Seit Kernel 2.6.8 verliert der Synaptics Treiber ständig Sync (mindestens einmal die Minute). Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich zeitgleich nicht noch andere Software installiert hab. Hat das Problem noch jemand mit 2.6.8er Kernels? 
> 
> Siehe Seite 3 dieses Threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1204856#1204856

 

Ja, klar, aber eigentlich habe ich nur ein anderes Kernel emerged (2.6.8-r3 statt 2.6.7-r13) und nichts am battery monitor geändert. Ich werd mal probieren ob es mit dem alten kernel wirklich besser geht oder ob vielleicht doch im letzten worldupdate noch eine andere Version von diesem gnome battery tool drin war. Leider lässt sich da auch rein gar nichts einstellen. Nuja, danke für den Hinweis.  :Smile: 

----------

## spaceman

hallo zusammen,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit geraumer zeit das display im  "battery level" zu dimmen so das wenn ich im akku modus bis es die dunkelste esstellung nimmt und im ac mod die hellste hat. 

ich habe bei anderen notebooks im acpi verzeichniss gewissen möglichkeiten gesehen .. die es möglich machen ala echo  das display zudimmen ..  aber bei meinem amilo m7400 gibt es diese möglichkeit nicht..  kann mir da jemand weiter helfen .. 

vielen dank im voraus ..

cu spaceman

----------

## DerBer

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Amilo 7400 ein Tastaturproblem: Hin und wieder "bleiben Tasten hängen", also wenn ich eine Taste drücke erscheint kein Buchstabe oder eine losgelassene Taste scheint gedrückt zu bleibennnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Anscheinend werden Tastaturereignisse "übersehen". Das Problm tritt weder unter Windows noch mit einem (ehemals installierten) Debian Linux auf, also tippe ich eher auf ein Soft- als ein Hardwareproblem. Eine externe Tastatur habe ich mangels Gerät mit USB-Anschluss noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ich nutz jetzt Kernelversion 2.6.9, aber schon seit 2.6.5 das gleiche Problem; ich glaube, mit Debian gabs mit dem gleichen Kernel kein Problem.

Ich suche schon lange nach einer Lösung, wurde aber noch nicht fündig.

Also: Hat(te) noch jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Das Problem hab ich auch, allerdings auch unter FreeBSD. Würde mal auf X(org) tippen, weil ich auf der Console noch keine Probleme hatte.

Benutze übrigens Xorg 6.7.0 (BSD) und 6.8.0 (Linux).

Daniel

----------

## ian!

Seit 2.6.9 (gentoo-dev-sources) habe ich unter X (xorg 6.8.0) keine Tastatur mehr. Auf den Konsolen funktioniert allerdings alles wunderbar. Jemand ähnliche Effekte?

----------

## BlackEye

definitiv!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263230

----------

## MeisterEder

Hallo!

Mit XFree habe ich dieses Problem mit verschiedenen Kerneln reproduzieren können, unter anderem gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9, development-sources-2.6.9 und noch irgendeinen 2.6.10-rc. Anschließend habe ich auf xorg umgestellt, das hat natürlich auch nichts gebracht. Das Problem scheint mir in allen Kerneln ab 2.6.9 zu stecken.

Oder hat hier jemand erfolgreich einen Kernel >=2.6.9 in Kombination mit XFree oder xorg im Einsatz? Wenn ja, wie sieht eure xorg- und Kernelkonfiguration aus?

Noch anzumerken sei, daß Fedora Core 3 (Kernel 2.6.9) ohne dieses Problem läuft. Es gibt also noch Hoffnung für uns!

----------

## BlackEye

dann müsste man mal heraus bekommen, was an Fedora Core 3 anders ist. ich werd mal ein wenig googeln. Vielleicht finde ich was heraus

----------

## RUDIII

ich habe das prob auch, allerdings nur wnen ich meine eterne logitech maus/tastatur nicht angeschlossen habe.

wenn ich die angeschlossen habe gibs da keine probleme, dann kann ich die auch wieder abnehmen und so weiterschreiben. hauptsache der usb stecker ist drinne.

----------

## vmk

2.6.9-gentoo-r9y

xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

Alles läuft ohne Probleme, sowohl Touchpad, Tastatur und auch eine USB-Maus (sowohl unter X als auch an der Terminals).

Wo sollte da ein Problem auftreten?

----------

## BlackEye

also ich hab bis jetzt sehr viele 2.6.9er Kernels getestet. Alle möglichen gepatchten und auch den originalen vanilla. Nur ein einziger von denen ging bis jetzt -> mm-sources (auch im Portage)

```

emerge -av =mm-sources-2.6.9-r1

```

Alle anderen machten das beschriebene Problem. Also auch der vanilla 2.6.9

Jetzt ist die Frage, welcher der vielen Patches von mm diesen Bug behoben hat...

----------

## RUDIII

ich habe nun die klak sources, die sind nicht im portage, gibs aber ein ebuild, die gehen auch besser mit externer hdd...

----------

## MeisterEder

@vmk: Das Problem würdest du schon merken, mit der Tastatur ist keinerlei Eingabe möglich. Maus und Touchpad funktionieren. Hast du eventuell eine externe Tastatur angeschlossen? Könntest du bitte deine xorg.conf und deine Kernel-config posten?

@BlackEye: Ich hatte auch mit mm-sources kein Glück  :Sad: 

----------

## DerBer

Ich benutz grad 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (gentoo-dev-sources), und die Tastatur funktioniert - bis auf das o.g. Problem mit dem Hängenbleiben, wie schon in früheren Kerneln.

----------

## BlackEye

 *DerBer wrote:*   

> Ich benutz grad 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (gentoo-dev-sources), und die Tastatur funktioniert - bis auf das o.g. Problem mit dem Hängenbleiben, wie schon in früheren Kerneln.

 

Ja, also bei mir geht es leider auch mit diesem Kernel nicht. Welche xorg-Version hast Du denn? und Vielleicht könntest Du mal Deine xorg.conf posten?

----------

## DerBer

XOrg Version: 6.8.0-r3

hier meine Config, vielleicht hilfts ja:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

#   Load   "xaa"

#   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "glx"

#   Load   "dri"

   

   Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "blank time"   "off"

   Option   "standby time"   "off"

   Option   "suspend time"   "off"

   Option   "off time"   "off"

#   Option   "blank time"   "10"

#   Option   "standby time"   "20"

#   Option   "suspend time"   "30"

#   Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver     "synaptics"

   Identifier     "Touchpad"

   Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"      "5300"

   Option      "TopEdge"      "1700"

   Option      "BottomEdge"      "4200"

   Option      "FingerLow"      "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh"      "30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"      "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"      "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

   Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.0010"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

#   Option      "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse2"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "LCD Monitor"

#   HorizSync      30-64

   VertRefresh      60

   Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "I855GM"

   Driver      "i810"

   VideoRam    16384

#   VideoRam    32768

#   VideoRam    65536

#   Option      "DRI"      "true"

#   Option      "NoDDC"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "Display"

   Device         "I855GM"

   Monitor         "LCD Monitor"

   

#   DefaultDepth      16

   DefaultDepth      24

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Main Layout"

   Screen      "Display"

   InputDevice   "Touchpad"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse2"   "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode      0666

#EndSection

```

----------

## BlackEye

hm... und bei der xorg-version hast Du keine Artefakte, wenn Du per strg+alt+f1 auf eine Konsole wechselst? Weil das bei mir der Fall ist und deswegen bin ich wieder auf das etwas ältere xorg zurück geswiched (6.7.0)

ich musste immer blind ein

```
/etc/init.d/consolefont restart
```

machen, sonst konnt ich nichts auf der konsole lesen... vll geht es mit dieser xorg version ja. Müsste ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich diese Artefakte weg bekomm...

----------

## DerBer

Nee, davon hab ich nix gemerkt.

----------

## ian!

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ich musste immer blind ein
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/consolefont restart
> ```
> ...

 

Das Problem habe ich auch. Schon mal jemand die vanilla-sourcen von kernel.org versucht?

----------

## DerMojo

Tach auch!

Also ich schließ mich mal an: selber Laptop, kein X.

Hab Gentoo sources 2.6.9-r9, 2.6.8-r3 (hatte ich mal, hat funktioniert) und mm-sources 2.6.10-rc3 probiert. Hat alles nichts gebracht.

Versuch jetzt mal andere xorg-Versionen.

Daniel

----------

## MeisterEder

Hallo, ich kann inzwischen einen Teilerfolg in Sachen Tastatur melden. Nachdem Kernel 2.6.9-mm1 mit meiner eigenen Konfiguration keinen Erfolg brachten, hab ich mir folgende config geholt:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/2.6.7-rc3-mm2-config

Damit hat die Tastatur dann funktioniert. Jetzt bleibt noch die Mühsame Aufgabe, festzustellen welche spezielle Einstellung dafür verantwortlich ist. Weiter anzumerken ist, daß ein Gentoo-Kernel 2.6.9-r9 mit derselben Konfiguration nicht funktioniert hat. Jedenfalls scheint das Problem unabhängig vom verwendeten X-Server zu sein.

----------

## ian!

 *MeisterEder wrote:*   

> http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/2.6.7-rc3-mm2-config

 

Mit meiner alten Config funktioniert das also? Mhh. Interessant.  :Laughing: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *MeisterEder wrote:*   http://dev.gentoo.org/~ian/configs/amilo_m7400/2.6.7-rc3-mm2-config 
> 
> Mit meiner alten Config funktioniert das also? Mhh. Interessant. 

 

öhm... damit geht die Tastatur also auch mit dem 2.6.9-mm Kernel und dem alten xorg? oder schon dem neuen xorg?

----------

## DerMojo

Tach auch!

Nach langem Suchen hab ich gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2 dazu überredet zu funktionieren (mit aktuellem xorg). Also wer was Lauffähiges sucht ...

Daniel

----------

## BlackEye

mit dem 2.6.8-r2 lieft das bei mir schon immer ....

>=2.6.9 ist bei _mir_ das Problem.. wie es bei Anderen aussieht - keine Ahnung...

----------

## DerMojo

So wie's aussieht geht das (bei mir) >=2.6.8-r3 nicht mehr...

Scheint so, als fehlten ein paar Einträge in /dev/input.

Daniel

----------

## vmk

So, Infrarot scheint auch zu Laufen, mein Handspring Visor meint ja wäre jemand  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IrDA: Registered device irda0
> 
> nsc-ircc, Using dongle: IBM31T1100 or Temic TFDS6000/TFDS6500
> ...

 

btw, ich denke der MMC/SD Kartenleser läuft jetzt auch, mir fehlt aktuell nur noch 'ne Karte zum Testen dafür.

 *Quote:*   

> wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.0
> 
> wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> 
> mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 2
> ...

 

Habt ihr eure X Probleme gelöst? Ich hatte nie Schwierigkeiten dieser Art.

Softmodem läuft ja angeblich auch - Wer hat da Bock drauf?

----------

## RUDIII

Das wär für mich die Sensation wenn ich das zum laufen bekomme!

Die X Probleme gehen bei mir mit 

[quote

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

Latest version installed: 2.6.10-r1

[/quote]

automatisch weg... Wie hast du den Kartenleser und Infrarot zum laufen bekommen? Das wärs  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *vmk wrote:*   

> btw, ich denke der MMC/SD Kartenleser läuft jetzt auch, mir fehlt aktuell nur noch 'ne Karte zum Testen dafür.
> 
>  *Quote:*   wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.0
> 
> wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> ...

 

Dann lass doch mal hören wie Du das hinbekommen hast  :Smile: 

----------

## vmk

ähm, einfach die entsprechende Option im Kernel aktivieren? Wo genau hakt es denn?

Device Drivers  ---> MMC/SD Card support  ---> 

<*> MMC support                                                                   

[ ]   MMC debugging

<*>   MMC block device driver 

<*>   Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support

btw, der Name des Tastaturtreibers hat sich in xorg-x11 geändert, wer da seine xorg.conf nicht angepasst hatte, der hatte unter X zeitweise keine Tastatur, aber das hatten ihr beim emergen schon gelesen, oder?

----------

## RUDIII

und welches device ist es dann unter /dev/ ?

----------

## ian!

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> Die X Probleme gehen bei mir mit 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

Hier nicht. Immer noch das selbe Problem. 'make oldconfig''ed ihr die Kernelconfig denn auch?

----------

## vmk

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> und welches device ist es dann unter /dev/ ?

 

ähm, du meinst MMC/SD? Ich habe leider keine SD-Karte.

Nimm eine SD-Karte und guck - Da alles unter hotplug läuft, wird es dynamisch erzeugt.

Da hier offenbar einige Leute Probleme haben, die für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, werde ich mal meine config-Files online stellen - Das dauert aber noch ein bisschen, muss noch dafür was programmieren  :Wink: 

----------

## RUDIII

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *RUDIII wrote:*   Die X Probleme gehen bei mir mit 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

Nein, alles rausgeschmissen und Kernel neu gemacht....

erstmal unter /boot/ den Kram raus, unter /usr/src/ die kernel versionen auch raus.

dann den 2.6.10-r1 mergen, konfiguriere, grub nicht vergessen  :Wink:  und danach die fsam treiber nochmal reinhaun und ipw2100 dann gehts!

----------

## ian!

Es lag tatsächlich an der xorg.conf. Mit dieser funktioniert es: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1882559#1882559

Ich muss bei zeiten mal diffen um zu sehen, woran es nun im Endeffekt lag.

----------

## BlackEye

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Es lag tatsächlich an der xorg.conf. Mit dieser funktioniert es: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1882559#1882559
> 
> Ich muss bei zeiten mal diffen um zu sehen, woran es nun im Endeffekt lag.

 

daran:

```
blackeye mfe # diff /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old

31c31

<       Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/event1"

---

>       Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/event0"
```

Der Tipp kommt aus diesem Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1924345#1924345

----------

## RUDIII

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Es lag tatsächlich an der xorg.conf. Mit dieser funktioniert es: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1882559#1882559
> 
> Ich muss bei zeiten mal diffen um zu sehen, woran es nun im Endeffekt lag. 
> 
> daran:
> ...

 

Mein Scrollrad an der Logitech Maus geht damit immernoch nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *vmk wrote:*   

> ähm, einfach die entsprechende Option im Kernel aktivieren? Wo genau hakt es denn?
> 
> Device Drivers  ---> MMC/SD Card support  ---> 
> 
> <*> MMC support                                                                   
> ...

 

axoo... das ist erst in dem neuen 2.6.10 Kernel enthalten... Kein Wunder das ich es nicht sah  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Scrollrad an der Logitech Maus geht damit immernoch nicht  

 

```

[...]

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

[...]

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "USBmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse [Touchpad]" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

[...]

```

damit gehts bei mir...

----------

## vmk

Falls wer noch ein paar config-Files braucht:

http://amilo-m7400.itai-otakus.de/index

(backup-url, http://www.itai-otakus.de/amilo/index)

Bitte um Feedback  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEye

also der SD/MMC Support ist nun bei mir im Kernel aktiviert. Per dmesg bekomme ich auch die entsprechende Meldung

 *Quote:*   

> wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.0
> 
> wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> 
> mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 2

 

allerdings passiert beim Einstecken einer SD-Karte absolut null. Kein Device, keine Meldung, kein nichts...

Schade

edit: SD-Karten scheinen nicht ohne Weiteres unterstützt zu werden. Nähere Infos findet man hier [1] und dort [2]

[1] http://projects.drzeus.cx/wbsd/

[2] http://members.inode.at/g.schild/DIV/Winbond-howto.html

----------

## ian!

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> allerdings passiert beim Einstecken einer SD-Karte absolut null. Kein Device, keine Meldung, kein nichts...

 

.. im Debug-Modus wird dann noch folgendes gemeldet:

```
Jan  1 13:20:20 [kernel] wbsd: Card inserted

Jan  1 13:20:20 [kernel] wbsd [wbsd_set_ios()]: clock 375000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 Vdd 21

Jan  1 13:20:20 [kernel] MMC: starting cmd 00 arg 00000000 flags 00000000

Jan  1 13:20:20 [kernel] MMC: starting cmd 01 arg 00000000 flags 00000001

Jan  1 13:20:24 [kernel] wbsd: Card removed

Jan  1 13:20:24 [kernel] wbsd [wbsd_set_ios()]: clock 375000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 Vdd 21

Jan  1 13:20:24 [kernel] MMC: starting cmd 00 arg 00000000 flags 00000000

Jan  1 13:20:24 [kernel] MMC: starting cmd 01 arg 00000000 flags 00000001
```

Das war es aber dann auch. Ich habe es bisher nicht hinbekommen die Karte als Device anzusprechen.

----------

## BlackEye

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Das war es aber dann auch. Ich habe es bisher nicht hinbekommen die Karte als Device anzusprechen.

 

In der Maillingliste [1] von denen kann man sich Patches [2] für den 2.6.9 Kernel besorgen, die man auch mit ein wenig Aufwand in den 2.6.10 [3] einbauen kann. Dieser Patch ermöglicht dann das Erkennen von SD-Karten. dmesg ist nach diesem Patch etwas gesprächiger:

 *Quote:*   

> wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.0
> 
> wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> 
> mmc1: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 2
> ...

 

Nach dem Einstecken der Karte existierte bei mir das Device '/dev/mmc/blk0/disc'. Allerdings fror danach der Laptop ein, bis ich die Karte einfach wieder entfernte.

 *Quote:*   

>  /dev/mmc/blk0:<3>wbsd: Card removed during transfer!
> 
> wbsd: Resetting chip
> 
> wbsd: Incomplete DMA transfer. 4096 bytes left.
> ...

 

Noch hab ich es also nicht geschafft, eine Karte erfolgreich anzusprechen. Aber mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen  :Smile: 

[1] http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/2004-December/author.html

[2] http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/2004-December/000145.html

[3] http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/2004-December/000156.html

----------

## RUDIII

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *RUDIII wrote:*   
> 
> Mein Scrollrad an der Logitech Maus geht damit immernoch nicht   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ich kann nur auf das scrollrad raufklicken und dann scrollen aber das scrollrad drehen geht nicht.... mit der speicherkarte habe ich auch nioch keine lösung, guck mir gleich mal den kernel patch an

//EDIT: Beim komplilieren des Kernels nach dem Patch ist mir aufgefallen ( auf der konsole beim kompilieren )

```

  CC      drivers/mmc/wbsd.o

drivers/mmc/wbsd.c: In Funktion »wbsd_init_sg«:

drivers/mmc/wbsd.c:208: Warnung: `req' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/mmc/mmc.h:60)

drivers/mmc/wbsd.c:208: Warnung: unused variable `req'

  LD      drivers/mmc/built-in.o

```

[/code]

----------

## BlackEye

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: Beim komplilieren des Kernels nach dem Patch ist mir aufgefallen ( auf der konsole beim kompilieren )
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Deprecate-Warnungen sind ja nicht fundamental. Es sollte dennoch funktionieren.

Ich hab mittlerweile sogar meine SD-Karte zum laufen bekommen. Konnte sie erfolgreich mounten und Verzeichnisinhalte ausgeben. Allerdings konnte ich noch keine Daten lesen... ich fummel mal noch weiter

btw: ich hab diese drei patches bis jetzt in den 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 eingebaut

- http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/attachments/20041226/6716ae41/mmc-sd-2.6.9-0001.bin

- http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/attachments/20041226/6716ae41/wbsd-sd-0.9-0001.bin

- http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/wbsd-devel/attachments/20041230/e1e29e68/wbsd-2.6.10-1.bin

edit: JETZT läuft es bei mir! ohne den 'sync' im mount wie es eigenlich im HOWTO beschrieben steht ging es dann sofort! Super!

```
mount /dev/mmc/blk0/part1 /mnt/mmc/sd

blackeye ~ # cd /mnt/mmc/sd/dcim/100k6330/

blackeye 100k6330 # ls

100_1293.jpg  100_1310.jpg  100_1326.jpg  100_1342.jpg  100_1359.jpg

100_1294.jpg  100_1311.jpg  100_1327.jpg  100_1343.jpg  100_1360.jpg

100_1295.jpg  100_1312.jpg  100_1328.jpg  100_1344.jpg  100_1361.jpg

100_1296.jpg  100_1313.jpg  100_1329.jpg  100_1345.jpg  100_1362.jpg

100_1297.jpg  100_1314.jpg  100_1330.jpg  100_1346.jpg  100_1363.jpg

100_1298.jpg  100_1315.jpg  100_1331.jpg  100_1347.jpg  100_1364.jpg

100_1299.jpg  100_1316.jpg  100_1332.jpg  100_1349.jpg  100_1365.jpg

100_1300.jpg  100_1317.jpg  100_1333.jpg  100_1350.jpg  100_1366.jpg

100_1302.jpg  100_1318.jpg  100_1334.jpg  100_1351.jpg  100_1367.jpg

100_1303.jpg  100_1319.jpg  100_1335.jpg  100_1352.jpg  100_1368.jpg

100_1304.jpg  100_1320.jpg  100_1336.jpg  100_1353.jpg  100_1369.jpg

100_1305.jpg  100_1321.jpg  100_1337.jpg  100_1354.jpg  100_1372.jpg

100_1306.jpg  100_1322.jpg  100_1338.jpg  100_1355.jpg  100_1373.jpg

100_1307.jpg  100_1323.jpg  100_1339.jpg  100_1356.jpg

100_1308.jpg  100_1324.jpg  100_1340.jpg  100_1357.jpg

100_1309.jpg  100_1325.jpg  100_1341.jpg  100_1358.jpg

blackeye 100k6330 # cp 100_1373.jpg /home/mfe/Desktop/

blackeye 100k6330 #
```

edit2: ich hab die module so eingeladen:

 *Quote:*   

> blackeye linux # modprobe wbsd dma=-1
> 
> blackeye linux # modprobe mmc-block
> 
> blackeye linux # lsmod
> ...

 

*sd karte einstecken*

dmesg ->

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.0
> 
> wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> ...

 

----------

## RUDIII

Hier gehts auch.... ich habe die dinger im kernel als modul drinne. dann geladen wie der post über mir und schon ging es  :Smile: 

----------

## DiGiT79

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe auch ein Amilo 7400 M...

Hatte am Anfang Gentoo drauf, nun eine zeit lang Debian. 

Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken wieder zu Gentoo zurückzukehren.

Kurze Frage: Wie sieht der derzeitige stand aus ? Geht alles schmerzfrei bei dem Laptop ? SD/MMC benötige ich nicht!

Wichtig sind mir nur WLAN, die softkeys und wenn irgendwie möglich der svideo-out (aber nicht zwingend nötig).

Wäre nett wenn jemand der das Laptop auch besitzt einen kurzen derzeitigen Überblick geben könnte.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Marc

----------

## lonF

Hallo DIGIT79,

Mit dem WLan(ipw2100) gibt es keine Probleme. Für die Softkeys benutze ich die acerhk-Treiber. Befindet sich beides im Portage. Scheinbar funktioniert auch der Cardreader.

An svideo-out hat sich scheinbar noch keiner gewagt, vielleicht wird er auch garnicht unterstützt, aber dazu habe ich keine Infos.

MfG lonF

----------

## DiGiT79

danke für die info!

hatte mich gestern nacht noch an die installation gemacht... grundsystem ist bereits installed, x.org auch! auch das touchpad läuft bereits.

nun kommt halt noch der kleine kde brocken *G*

----------

## DiGiT79

keine ahnung ob das bereits bekannt ist, ich weiss nur dass viele probleme mit der 3d leistung haben!

auch ich hatte nach der installation nur 650 punkte bei glxgears...

konnte den fehler aber finden! einfach das modul "intel_agp" nachladen.

nur agpgart allein reicht nämlich nicht! 

sofort stellte sich der erfolg ein: ca 1050 -1100 bei glxgears! auch in spielen macht sich das bemerkbar.

vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen.  :Smile: 

----------

## CS01

hallo,

ich hab auch das amilo.

nun habe ich noch ein paar probleme.

wenn ich 

```

modprobe ipw2100

modprobe fsam7400

iwlist scanning

```

mache funktioniert alles, aber es passiert nur das: 

```

% iwconfig eth1 essid "ID" channel 6 key123456778

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

```

weiss jemand woran das liegt?

----------

## vmk

Wie willst du denn scannen, wenn die Karte aus ist?

ifconfig eth1 (oder eth2) up hilft.

----------

## SinoTech

Und vor allem die Karte auch noch aktivieren nach dem das "fsam" Modul geladen wurde

```

# echo 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## vmk

Ne, das macht der fsam7400 schon automatisch  :Wink: 

----------

## CS01

danke es funktioniert. dummer fehler das interface nicht hochzufahren

ne andere frage gibt es eine möglichkeit eine höhere auslösung als 1024x768 zufahren?

----------

## SinoTech

 *vmk wrote:*   

> Ne, das macht der fsam7400 schon automatisch 

 

Bei mir nicht... zumindest nicht die Versionen < 0.40. Ansonsten hab ich's noch nicht ausprobiert.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## odex

Hallo

habe auch ein Amilo 7400 und möchte gerne gentoo dadrauf laufen haben.

ich habe aber keine Ahnung vom kernelbacken. Meine Frage muß ich den wirklich selber konfigurieren oder reicht auch genkernel???

benötige wlan und IR den rest nutze ich nicht.

Wenn ich das wirklich selber machen muß kann mir jemand dabei helfen? eine aktuelle config geben?

Welcher kernel ist eigentlich der beste jetzt momentan für dieses Notebook?

----------

## SinoTech

Also habs noch nie mit genkernel probert, aber denke selbst gebacken ist immer besser  :Smile: 

Habe zur Zeit "Gentoo-Dev-Sources-2.6.10-r6" am laufen und bisher keine Probleme damit. Mein config kannst dir hier anschauen:

http://sinotech.dyndns.org/~sinotech/config

Aber nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen  :Wink: , ich sage nicht das meine config perfekt ist (Kann sein das ich durch das viele rumspielen bisserl zuviel reingeballert habe) aber es äuft alles was ich will

(Inkl. wlan und IR, wobei ich zweiteres noch nicht richtig testen konnte, wird aber immerhin unter "ifconfig" angezeigt).

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Für die WLAN Karte brauchst du den "IPW2100" Treiber. Entweder von Hand zu Fuß http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net oder eben emergen (Ist im Portage drinn). Hatte nur einmal ein Problem beim mergen gehabt und es deshalb bei mir von Hand installiert. Und, um die Karte zu aktivieren, brauchst natürlich noch das "fsam" Modul. Ist aber alles hier irgendwo im Thread beschrieben (Irgendwo auf den ersten 3 Seiten sollte alles zu finden sein).

----------

## odex

ja danke fsam und ipw2100 kenn ich schon und habe ich auch habe schon einige distributionen durch nur noch nicht die richtige gefunden für mich bin aber auf einem anderen pc sehr von gentoo begeistert deswegen wolte ich es auch mal auf dem notebook installieren nur habe ich noch nie einen kernel selber gemacht dieses sind halt für mich bömische wälder.

gibs eigentlich beim x-server und kde später was zu beachten oder einfach immer nur alle emergen und es läuft?

----------

## SinoTech

Also mit der "config" hab ich es bei mir am Anfang so gemacht:

1. Config im Forum gesucht (Posten ja viele hier)

2. In meinem Kernel Directory gespeichert

3. "make menuconfig" ausgeführt (Da siehst du alles was du im Kernel anstellen, umstellen und verstellen kannst  :Wink:  )

4. Mal geschaut was der andere so aktiviert hat, mir die Hilfe dazu angesehen und dann selbst etwas rumgeschraubt.

"Kernel selbst backen" hört sich eigentlich schlimmer an als es ist. Und für den Fall das du wirklich mal Mist baust gibts immer noch die LiveCD zum booten.  :Very Happy: 

So ... jetzt mal zu KDE und xorg. Also KDE ist bei mir direkt gelaufen, musst also dort nichts extra rumfummeln. Bei xorg ist das aber wieder etwas anders. Musst ja dein Touchpad etc. angeben.

Also Treiber für Touchpad ist im Portage drinn (x11-misc/synaptics), allerdings empfehle ich dir nicht die neuste Version zu nehmen sondern die "0.13.6". Die "0.14.0" hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Und meine Xorg.conf hab ich dir auch mal gleich ins Netz gestellt

http://sinotech.dyndns.org/~sinotech/xorg.conf

 Aber auch hier gilt:

- Ist mit Sicherheit nicht das optimale

Spiele halt gern etwas am System rum  :Wink:  ... macht halt soviel Spaß  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## naseweis

juhu, jetzt spiel ich auch mit.

hab mir vor n paar wochen nen bildhübschen M7405 gekauft und nach nem ersten test mit knoppix, gentoo installiert. mittlerweile rennt hier mehr oder weniger alles wunderbar. zwar mag hibernate meine treiberconfig nich aber ich kann auch ganz gut ohne. nur ein paar sachen bekomm ich noch nich raus.

warum geht mit knoppix3.3.1 der ganze sleep kram?!

warum gibt glxgears auf knoppix3.3.1 1300!! frames mit kernel2.4?!

als das notebook ankam, war xp installiert also hab ich als allererstes mit knoppix geschaut und als mehr oder weniger erstes fiel mir auf, dass sich das notebook in sleep-mode versetzte, sobald ich das display zuklappte und durch nen druck auf den powerbutton sofort wieder zurückkam. genauso funktionierte auch die sleep tastenkombination mit Fn. ich hab natürlich versucht, alles hier genauso einzurichten, hatte aber keinen erfolg. auch scheint knoppix3.7 das nicht mehr zu können - weder als knoppix24, noch als knoppix26.

einer ne idee?

----------

## amne

Ich hab auch ein 7405, verwende allerdings nur Suspend to Disk damit. Wenn du auf Ereignisse wie Powerbutton/Zuklappen reagieren willst brauchst du (glaube ich) acpid.

----------

## odex

hab jetzt ein problem mit dem emergen des ipw2100 Treibers

Bekomme immer diese Meldung>

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ipw2100
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw2100-1.0.5 to /
> ...

 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options
> 
> * ipw2100-1.0.5 requires support for Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC).
> ...

 

Jo, wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt benötigt der ipw2100 Treiber ein spezielles Modul welches du anscheinend aber nicht im Kernel hast. Also ...

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

     --> Cryptographic options

          <M> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

Und Kernel neu bauen :

```

# make && make modules modules_install

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## ian!

Hat wer von euch "suspend to ram" lauffähig bekommen?

----------

## odex

Danke für die Super hilfe hier hab jetzt eigentlich fast alles am laufen.

nur eines stört mich beim konquedor doch gewalltig die Dokumentenbeziehungenleiste die abundzu eingeblendet wird kann man dieses irgentwo abschalten??? habe noch nix gefunden dazu.

----------

## DiGiT79

Ich möchte mich gern der Frage von IAN anschliessen:

gibt es jemanden,der "Suspend to RAM" läuffähig hat ?

Das wäre echt eine funktion die mir noch fehlt...

Den genauen "Sinn" von suspend to Disk sehe ich eh nicht.... das Booten dauert immer noch ewig *G*

----------

## amne

Habe mal Amilo M740X - Suspend to RAM eröffnet. Funktioniert schon einigermassen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

habe ein Problem an meinem Notebook, was ich kurzfristig lösen muss. Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.

Die Fn-Taste (Funktion-Taste) in Verbindung mit F3 schaltet zwischen dem Display und einem externen Monitor um und dies funktioniert leider nicht.

Hat da jemand nen Tip für mich? Werde nachher noch das Forum durchforsten, aber eigeltich habe ich dazu überhaupt keine Zeit, so brennt das unter meinen Nägeln.

Wie gesagt hoffe einer von euch kann mir da weiter helfen.

MfG lonf

P.S. Habe ein Amilo 7400.

mod edit: hier angehangen. --Earthwings

----------

## SinoTech

Hab meinen AMILO grad nicht hier, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich das Programm benutzt:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/i855crt

Damit funktioniert das Tastenkürzel zwar immer noch nicht, aber Ausgabe auf einen externen Monitor (Bzw. ich habe es mit einem Beamer probiert) funktioniert.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## CS01

vielleicht sollten wir mal ein vernuepftiges HowTo schreiben. 

wuerde mich anbieten daran mit zu arbeiten.

----------

## lonF

@SinoTech: ich werd mir das Programm mal anschauen.

Das komische ist mit einer Knoppix-CD geht es. Als nächstes kommt das Problem hinzu das ich möglichst zwischen den Monitoren hin und her schalten muss bzw ich das Bild auf beiden haben muss.

Wenn ich den Beamer anschliesse bekomme ich dort auch das Bild, allerdings und das ist das Problem kann ich dann nicht wieder umswitchen auf das Display des Laptops.

MfG lonF

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, also das Bild auf beide zu bekommen funktioniert. Musst halt über Kommandozeile machen. Dort kannst den zweiten Ausgang durchschalten bzw. das Bild auch wieder wegnehmen etc. . Liest dir am besten die "man" page dazu durch. Ansonsten hab ich bisher noch nicht probiert die Funktionstasten zum laufen zu bekommen (Immer zu faul  :Sad:  ).

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal diese Pages gebookmarked. Evtl. helfen die ja auch bisserl:

http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub/

http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=Debian+GNU%2FLinux+on+Fujitsu+Siemens+Amilo+M+7400

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/notebook/fujitsu/m7400-suse90.html

http://www.cc.jyu.fi/~hastrup/linux/amilo.html

----------

## lonF

@SinoTech: hab das Tool getestet, und was soll ich sagen? Hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Die Qualität der Bilder die der Beamer rausschmiss sind ein anderes Thema.  :Wink: 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe das hat mir heute sehr geholfen.

MfG lonF

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, hat bei mir auch zwei oder drei Anläufe gebraucht. Beim ersten umschalten war Bild total für Ar***  :Sad: . Naja, am Schluß hats dann aber eigentlich doch ganz gut geklappt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## meltie

Hi, 

ich hoffe, dass hier noch jemand liest. Bei meinem Amilo M 7400 lief jetzt alles bestens (bis auf Cardreader, Infrarot, PCMCIA und S-Video-Ausgang, diese Dinge habe ich bisher nicht getestet, da ich sie nicht brauche). 

Das mit dem WLAN hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber schliesslich lief es. 

Aber seitdem ich vor ein paar Tagen ein Update world gemacht habe, ist mein eth1-Device, was vorher mein WLAN-Adapter war, einfach weg. lspci zeigt das Device an, also es ist noch da  :Smile:  nur geht es nicht mehr. Es wird bei ifconfig bzw. iwconfig nicht mehr angezeigt. Am kernel habe ich nichts geändert und das Device ist auch nicht kaputt, denn unter Windows geht es. 

Wie bekomme ich mein eth1 wieder? Ich war gerade froh, dass alles lief ...

Gruss,

Melanie

----------

## SinoTech

Falls du den kernel neu kompiliert hast, must du danach auch wider ein "emerge ipw2100" machen, da durch den Kernelbau das ipw2100 Modul gelöscht wurde. Ich schätze mal das es daran liegt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## meltie

Leider habe ich den Kernel nicht neu kompiliert. Ich habe lediglich emerge sync und dann emerge -uDv world ausgeführt und beim update der config-Files auch besondere Sorgfalt walten lassen, wie immer. Habe den Treiber und die aktuelle Firmware sicherheisthalber nochmal installiert, ebenso das fsam7400-Modul, aber daran liegt es auch nicht. Die Module werden auch korrekt geladen, lediglich das Device taucht nie auf.

----------

## SinoTech

Gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen beim starten ? Oder ist dazu etwas in "/var/log/messages" zu finden ?

Läuft bei mir nämlich zur Zeit ohne Probleme.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## meltie

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen beim starten ? Oder ist dazu etwas in "/var/log/messages" zu finden ?

 

Nein, leider nicht. Die logs sehen ganz normal aus.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Läuft bei mir nämlich zur Zeit ohne Probleme.

 

Das freut mich, aber inwieweit ist das relevant?  :Smile: 

Melanie

----------

## SinoTech

 *meltie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Läuft bei mir nämlich zur Zeit ohne Probleme. 
> ...

 

Nur um zu zeigen das es möglicherweise kein problem des Systems ist, sondern ein PEBCAK  :Very Happy: .

Poste doch mal ein "lsmod" (Nur um sicher zu gehen das das Modul auch wirklich geladen ist  :Wink: . Denn nach einem "etc-update" könnte es durchaus sein das du deine "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-?-??" überschrieben hast, und in dem Fall müsstest du das Modul von Hand laden (Will nur sicher gehen das du dir darüber im klaren bist)).

Ausserdem wäre es ganz sinnvoll zu wissen welche Version du installiert hast.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Änderung von "lspci" in "lsmod" (Sonst würde es auch wenig Sinn machen  :Wink:  )

----------

## meltie

Modul ist geladen, Version ist die aktuelleste, die man als ebuild bekommt. fsam7400 Modul ist auch in der aktuellsten Version vorhanden, installiert und geladen. Module entfernen und neuladen bringt nichts, egal welche Reihenfolge. Kernel wurde nicht geändert, aber sicherheitshalber nochmal überprüft. Diese ganzen Standard-Sachen zur Fehlersuche habe ich hinter mir, möchstest Du unbedingt, dass ich den Output von lsmod poste? Ich kann den fast auswändig, weil ich die letzten Tage da soviel mit rumgespielt habe  :Smile:  Ich bin einfach mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

EDIT: lspci: Habe den Nachtrag gesehen. Bei lspci taucht das Device (wie vorher auch) korrekt auf. Wie gesagt, alles sieht normal aus, keine Fehlermeldungen in den logs, alle Module lassen sich problemlos laden, Device ist bei lspci erkennbar, aber eth1 ist weg.  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

Hast du den "stable" Treiber installiert oder den letzten Treiber den Portage hergibt  :Wink:  (Welcher dann testing wäre) ?

Werds dann nacher mit dieser Version auch nochmal bei mir probieren.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## meltie

Ich habe kein ~x86 keyword gesetzt, also den "normalen", den portage her gibt. Kann im Moment nicht die Version nachsehen (bin unter Windows, da sonst kein WLan).

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm ... jo der rennt bei mir ohne Probleme (Version 1.1.0). Hast du "hotplug" und "coldplug" am laufen ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## meltie

Ja, beides. Aber ich mach den Rechner nachher platt und installiere neu, ich hab es satt. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe!

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, schad das ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte  :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

